# 2008 Southern Illinois Cup, Jr USAT Qualifier / Star FITA



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

2008 Southern Illinois Cup, Jr USAT Qualifier / Star FITA
On time registration due June 2, 2008
http://www.geocities.com/si_archers_joad/2008_SI_Cup?200831


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*2008 SI Cup Deadline On time Registration June 2, 2008*

This tournament can be the deciding factor for making or not making Jr USAT.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Indeed it could! And it has played that role in the past.

It's also a great event for those just getting their feet wet, as we are a pretty informal bunch always willing to help newbies.

And Carbondale is just the right sized town to host an event like this. Good restaurants and lodging, and some neat things to see around town if you have time. It's not the Illinois you see in pictures. Very scenic and lots of hills, forests, orchards and the newest attractions - the excellent wine trail that travels through several vinyards in the area.

John.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*2008 SI Cup Deadline On time Registration June 2, 2008*

2008 SI Cup Deadline On time Registration June 2, 2008


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

A week to go to the first Jr USAT Outdoor Qualifier of 2008.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The first 2008 Junior US Archery Team Qualifier begins on June 20, 2008
Good luck to the SI Cup competitors!


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> The first 2008 Junior US Archery Team Qualifier begins on June 20, 2008
> Good luck to the SI Cup competitors!


ummmmm, I hate to be picky, but it's the second actually.

Good luck to all the archers! Wish we could be there!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

And just to clarify, for the umpteenth time (we get lots of calls about this)

IT IS NOT FLOODING HERE !!!

In fact, conditions are as good as they could be in Carbondale. Carbondale is well above the Mississippi floodplain, and a good 40 miles away. And the flooding that is occurring is at least 200 miles from here, so "no worries mate!"

Come on down and have a good time with us!

John.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> And just to clarify, for the umpteenth time (we get lots of calls about this)
> 
> IT IS NOT FLOODING HERE !!!
> 
> ...


John, are any of the roads from St. Louis to carbondale that runs by the river closed? The map says the best route runs the river for several miles.

Edit: I answered my own question. If you're flying into St. Louis, hwy 3 is closed south of Chester, IL. Plan on going inland before heading south. http://www.dot.il.gov/road/closures.txt


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Good point. Hwy 3 is closed (I was on it yesterday in fact), but very few folks would choose to come that way.

From St. Louis, take I-64 east to state hwy 127, or 51, or continue east to Interstate 57 south. All three roads lead you south to route 13, which goes through Carbondale.

The interstate bridges in St. Louis are well above the river and should present no problems.

John.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> The first 2008 Junior US Archery Team Qualifier begins on June 20, 2008
> Good luck to the SI Cup competitors!


Correction: First "Outdoor" Jr US Archery Team Qualifier of 2008


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

As of 5-19-08 the posted registration list had 65 JOADs and a dozen adults for a total of 77 archers.
How does the actual turn out look?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Turnout is excellent. Almost everyone registered today. Easily 60+ shooting practice when I left at 4:30. Weather is shaping up to be superb for the weekend, just like last year. 80 degrees, sunny and no wind. Gotta love that forecast, but as always we'll wait and see what we get.

Again, the field is excellent and we have a good crew of judges.

Now it's time to fling arra's.

John.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Thanks John,
I also understand that many JOAD families helped with field set up.
I am sure all offers to help are greatly appreciated.


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

John:
Good luck with the shoot, I know it will be GREAT, I wish I was there.

Fritz


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

Is there anyway to get results from the first day?


----------



## Archery_Fun (Jun 19, 2007)

Here are the results from the FITA that was shot today. These are only the scores for the JOAD kids. When all of the files are complete, they will be posted on our website. This updated posting will have the adult scores. Since I did this in a hurry, my apologies for any misspelled names or incorrectly typed scores. It is late and we have an early morning tomorrow.

Judy

Bowman Female Recurve
1. Anna Noble - 1037
2. Heather Barthels - 912

Bowman Female Compound
1. Makenzie O'Brien - 1259
2. Kathryn Cole - 1188

Bowman Male Compound
1. Darek Wiss - 1158

Cub Male Recurve
1. Devan Wiss - 1306
2. Andrew Querol - 460

Cub Male Compound
1. George Dousmanis - 1228

Cadet Female Recurve
1. Danielle Gibbs - 1155
2. Kiley Larrick - 1131
3. Emily Blake - 1126
4. Andrea Logsdon - 1069

Cadet Female Compund 
1. Kailey Johnston - 1393
2. Tristan Skarvan - 1388
3. Hunter Jackson - 1363
4. Karli Beauvais - 1261

Cadet Male Recurve
1. Peter Kelchner - 1261
2. yashio Kaku - 1231
3. Daniel McLaughlin - 1186
4. Sean McLaughlin - 1155
5. Andrew Noble - 902
6. Drew hargreave - 347

Cadet Male Compound
1. Levi Cyr - 1378
2. Royce Pouleson - 1365
3. Clayton DeBord - 1313
4. Alex Whiffler - 1310
5. Alexander Sahi - 1307
6. Joey Saiz - 1291
7. hunter Barthels - 1200
8. Tyler Andersen - 924

Junior Female Recurve 
1. Heather Hoehl - 1275
2. Kayla DeBord - 1169
3. Catherine Sahi - 1139
4. Catherine Velez - 1099
5. Jessica Gibbs - 1094
6. Rebecca Timmins - 1044
7. Caleigh Tierney - 999
8. Sojung Park - 913
9. Holly Stover - 863
10. Whay Cheng - 470

Junior Female Compound
1. Smanantha Pruitte - 1376
2. Kendal Nicely - 1338
3. Amber Susen - 1300
4. Lisa Reppenhagen - 1267
5. Lauran O'Brien - 1249

Junior Male Recurve
1. Tyler Schardt - 1276
2. Glen Thomas - 1242
3. Aaron Henslin 1241
4. Anthony Don - 1218
5. Tim Noble - 1209
6. Ben Nguyen-Zhu - 1164
7. Peter Noble - 1159
8. Forrest Blakley - 1104
9. Corey Schachte - 1098
10. Greg Begenyi - 1082
11. Daniel Goshorn - 1060
12. Joseph Hoge - 1060
13. Sean O'Donovan - 573
14. Doug Pace - 309

Junior Male compound
1. Adam Gallant - 1341
2. Adam Wruck - 1330
3. Harrison Keller - 1327
4. Joshua Lanning - 1318
5. Garrett Abernathy - 1310
6. Alex Blake - 1308
7. Robert Zoller - 1242


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> John:
> Good luck with the shoot, I know it will be GREAT, I wish I was there.
> 
> Fritz


Fritz, thanks - but I don't want anyone to get the impression that I'm the one behind all this...

I'm just helping out our very capable JOAD club officers and volunteers. It is only through the extraordinary efforts of Patty Blakely, Dave and Judy Logsdon, Seth Logsdon, Sandy Anderson, my wife Karin and the JOAD kids and friends that we are able to pull this event off. Loads of hard work goes into every one of these tournaments, be it ours or any other.

Having said that, this is the second year in a row we've lucked out with great archery weather. And the venue is second to none. Nice level grassy fields with a good even treeline in the background and no distractions. Better than just about any field I ever shot on when I was competing. Great place to come shoot and dare I say the closest parking to the shooting line and bathrooms of any event! :wink:

John.


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

As we sit here this great morning with weather that is awesome (unless you are from up north i have been told it's hotter than haddies..lol) ha, wait till Oaklahoma.... hah... the whole field is now set for the OR rounds and everyone is getting excited and ready to play.. 

Let me say what an awesome job everyone here has done on setting up this shoot and running it. The weather is to die for (for us southern folks this is early spring weather) and the judges have been on top of all the action and keeping all of us in line. 

The southern english lessons have now been issued for the day and all of our new northern friends have a clue what we are spouting from our mouths.. Someone just looked over my shoulder and said.. "what did you just say" so back to the english lessons... 

All of the kids are having a great time, it looks like some new friendships have been formed that we all hope last a life time. Cool thing happened this weekend with these new friendships.. some teams were formed for the JOAD outdoor Nationals... see you in Oaklahoma to see the results.... 

Thank you from the bottom of our hearts for an awesome weekend.. How many times in life have you sat at an archery tournament with no less than 15 people under a canopy with everyone chit chatting and talking like we've all been friends for life..

Well off we go, it's time for the OR rounds and the judges are giving the final instructions.. more later when we are on the way home...

Shootem straight and thank you again to everyone who made this a great shoot.
Mechell Pruitte


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Thanks for the update, great to hear about forming team for JOAD Nationals too.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

YEA Future ASU Archers (you know who you are)! :zip:

And Woo-Hoo to all the JOADS... for your dedication and committment... and some finely shot arrows. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## dajalo (Jan 24, 2006)

*Time for a good long rest.*

Well the tournament is now 4 hours give or take in the history books. And if I do say so myself it was a great weekend---trying and very tiring yes, but great none the less.

I say to tell everyone who came out for this years SI Cup a very big thanks! 

I also want to thank everyone who helped with set up on Friday. ---the rain really put a damper (pardon the pun) on things and put us very far behind in set up. It was very frustrating because it seemed that the faster we worked the slower and more behind we got. Again thanks to all who helped.

Dave


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

> 3. Harrison Keller - 1327


I spoke with Harrison on the phone yesterday and he said he shot a 324 at 90M which looks like a new National record for the Junior compound 90M distance.

Congrats Harrison!

-Andrew


----------



## Archery_Fun (Jun 19, 2007)

*OR Results*

Here are the OR results for the shoot from today. 

Cadet Female Recurve
Danielle Gibbs - Gold
Kiley Larrick - Silver
Emily Blake - Bronze

Cadet Female Compound
Kailey Johnston - Gold
Hunter Jackson - Silver
Tristan Skarvan - Bronze

Cadet Male Recurve
Peter Kelchner - Gold
Daniel McLaughlin - Silver
Yashio Kaku - Bronze

Cadet Male Compound
Royce Pouleson - Gold
Levi Cyr - Silver
Alex Whiffler - Bronze

Junior Female Recurve
Heather Koehl - Silver
Rebecca Timmins - Silver
Kayla DeBord - Bronze

Junior Female Compound
Samantha Pruitte - Gold
Kendal Nicely - Silver
Amber Susen - Bronze

Junior Male Recurve
Anthony Don - Gold
Aaron Henslin - Silver
Tyler Schardt - Bronze

Junior Male Compound
Adam Gallant - Gold
Harrison Keller - Silver
Garrett Abernethy - Bronze

I am still working on the final scores - I have come across a couple questions that I am waiting for an answer. I hope to have the final scores ready to post early in the week.

Judy


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Way to go AZ JOADs Kiley and Tony.
(And for the SI Cup, Answers sent, I hope they make senses)


----------



## Footsteps (Jan 20, 2003)

*One small correction.*

Junior Female Recurve
Heather Koehl - *Gold*
Rebecca Timmins - Silver
Kayla DeBord - Bronze


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Footsteps said:


> Junior Female Recurve
> Heather Koehl - *Gold*
> Rebecca Timmins - Silver
> Kayla DeBord - Bronze



Heather shot GREAT!!


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

Jim Pruitte said:


> Heather shot GREAT!!


There were several that shot lights out, including a certain young lady that lives in your house Jim. How is that paper route going for all the travel costs you are going to incur in the near future taking her to all these world class events? Kudos to Samantha!


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

Archery Mom said:


> The southern english lessons have now been issued for the day and all of our new northern friends have a clue what we are spouting from our mouths.. Someone just looked over my shoulder and said.. "what did you just say" so back to the english lessons... Mechell Pruitte


Let's review: When referring to a person it's "y'all". When referring to a group of people it's "y'all, y'all". 

Great meeting y'all y'all. Looking forward to OKC.


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

TomB said:


> There were several that shot lights out, including a certain young lady that lives in your house Jim. How is that paper route going for all the travel costs you are going to incur in the near future taking her to all these world class events? Kudos to Samantha!



Samantha did shoot extremely well. So did a couple of other archers that we took. One young lady (Kailey) set a new national record for the 50 meter distance.

We look forward to seeing you in OKC in a few weeks.

And yes... it's going to be expensive.. :wink:


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

BigPete said:


> Let's review: When referring to a person it's "y'all". When referring to a group of people it's "y'all, y'all".
> 
> Great meeting y'all y'all. Looking forward to OKC.



That's "all ya'll". Remember... all ya'll is plural. Ya'll is singular. 

Great meeting your family. 

Jim


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

What a great tournament this was. This is our second year attending and the host and judges go out of their way to make sure everyone has a great time.

We witnessed some great shooting, got to see some old friends, and make some new ones as well. Next year will be our daughter's last year in JOAD so after that we will certainly miss attending this event.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Let's review: When referring to a person it's "y'all". When referring to a group of people it's "y'all, y'all".


Jim, you beat me to it... ha, ha. 

Yup, it's "all Y'all" where I grew up :tongue:

John.


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

Jim Pruitte said:


> That's "all ya'll". Remember... all ya'll is plural. Ya'll is singular.
> 
> Great meeting your family.
> 
> Jim


Dagnabit. Back to school for me.


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

BigPete said:


> Dagnabit. Back to school for me.


By the way... Congratulations to Tristan for some awsome shooting this weekend!


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

Just to complete the lerning:
* Use of the contraction y'all as the second person plural pronoun. Its uncombined form — you all — is used less frequently.

* When speaking about a group, y'all is general (I know y'all) —as in that group of people is familiar to you and you know them as a whole, whereas all y'all is much more specific and means you know each and every person in that group, not as a whole, but individually ("I know all y'all.") Y'all can also be used with the standard "-s" possessive.

"I've got y'all's assignments here."

* Y'all is distinctly separate from the singular you. The statement, "I gave y'all my payment last week," is more precise than "I gave you my payment last week." You (if interpreted as singular) could imply the payment was given directly to the person being spoken to — when that may not be the case.
* Some people misinterpret the phrase "all y'all" as meaning that Southerners use the word y'all as singular and all y'all as plural. However, all y'all is used to specify that all of the members of the second person plural are included, that is "all y'all" as opposed to "some of y'all"


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Does anyone have a photo gallery of the 2008 SI Cup?


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

Jim Pruitte said:


> By the way... Congratulations to Tristan for some awsome shooting this weekend!


Thanks - I'll pass that along. Looks like her 60 meter score of 346 tied the current national record if I'm reading the NAA site correctly(?).


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

But where are the pictures of the ******* Roundup?


----------



## dajalo (Jan 24, 2006)

*SI Cup Scores*

I now have the scores posted for this past weekends SI Cup, sorry to make you scroll all the way to the bottom of the webpage to get to the links, but I couldn't get it to save the way I wanted to.


http://www.geocities.com/si_archers_joad/2008_SI_Cup.html

Again, thanks to all who attended and to those who helped with the tournament in any way.

Steve, the ******* Roundup wasn't as good as last year, so there may not be any good pictures. We greatly missed and needed Darrel Pace for the play by play announcing and rule making up on the fly. Maybe we can twist his arm to come back next year (if we are able to have and schedule the SI Cup).

Dave


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Jim Pruitte said:


> That's "all ya'll". Remember... all ya'll is plural. Ya'll is singular.
> 
> Great meeting your family.
> 
> Jim


And what I learned my first week in Florida 10 years ago is that y'all and all y'all have your "picture made", not "taken" in the south. 

Thanks to everyone for a great weekend. I know how hard all y'all worked to put this on for us. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Steve, you can bet there will be some weird pictures that will deserve an explanation ...:tongue:

Can't say I've ever had a "spit-off" in the middle of an archery event before!!!  And apparently I wasn't a good enough seed spitter to make it to the next round 

Debbie H. was making up rules so fast we could barely keep up, but I think folks still had fun. I know the people watching and taking pictures were having a lot of fun!

I think next year we may get Doug Pace to run it if Darrell can't make it. Doug follows nicely in dad's footsteps when it comes to running a ******* roundup. And I think we'll get back to what we had last year - giving archers who don't normally have a chance to shoot an O.R. round a good experience and a good time. 

I know there were plenty of cubs, bowmen and adults that were looking forward to a chance to shoot an O.R. - even while in "******* costume". Myself included! 

Back to the real event though - Man what a field to shoot on! Every time I see that particular field set up, I think of how much better it is than anything I shot on when I was competing. Nice level grass with a smooth treeline behind the targets. And so far, the weather has been almost prescription archery weather. Can't get much better shooting conditions than the last two S.I. Cups, I think.

John.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

John,
It was my pleasure to spit off against you. It was the only way I had a chance to advance. So now my claim to fame is that I beat an olympian.....just not at his olympic sport. Oh well, I'll take the victories where I can get them.
My son was one of the boys who would have loved the chance to shoot an OR round. He's not done it in a formal competition. 
My hat's off to all the dedicated folks who ran a first class event. The conditions were perfect. If only the same could be said of my shot cycle!
Gabe


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Gabe -

It was a pleasure to meet (and spit-off against) you! And a great young man you have there too. 

See you down the road.

John.


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

Cadet Female Recurve
*Danielle Gibbs - Gold*
Kiley Larrick - Silver
Emily Blake - Bronze

Go Dani! We're SO proud of her!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*41% increase*

41 Cadets and Juniors took part in the 2005 SI Cup as a Jr USAT qualifier.
58 Cadets and Juniors took part in the 2008 SI Cup, an increase of over 41% from 2005.
Wow, Great job SI Cup!
Thank you for offering JR USAT program archers with an opportunity to meet and compete.
Earning the reputation of conducting a quality event makes all the difference.

(Some other numbers…94 Cadets and Juniors took part in the 2007 National Target Championship….61 Cadets and Juniors competed in the 2006 Jr World Team Trials Match Competition)


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

Just telling everyone running the tournament Thanks!

Being new to Tournaments we felt welcome and got to meet alot of great people. Devan and Darek learned alot, Thanks

The Wiss Family


----------

